# DIY - Cheap Bead Jars



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, i am a crafty guy. Iwent to school for art and Art history.

So upon my order of beads i new i had to contain them in a certain way.

I decided to search out and find the jars that you see the crystal/gel in....




I ended up at Michaels, and these are what i came up with.


- 2 ounce paintbrush cleaning jars, double walled - Cost = 1.35 each
- 3 ounce candle making tins - pack of 4 - Cost = 3.00

The first ones are obviously located in the painting aisle, they have a few other sizes. The tins are in the candlemaking aisle. So cheap, and effective.

I bought the plastic jars for the bottom of my humi. i used the tin ones, textured the tops, and then punched holes in the top to make them look decorative for the top of my humi where the glass top is.










Sideby side






Here's a tin contianer trimmed down and folded to fit in my lower profile 20 count.






A pic of each...




Thanks,

Bob!


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks good bob. This is what I'm going to try my beads in when they come in. Mini M&M's $1. Then I took a tack and put tons of holes in them. The plast was real soft and didnt crack while putting the holes in. I tried to use an old pill bottle but the plastic was too strong and ended up cracking. Not sure how much these will hold is the only bad thing.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

very nice my man!!! very nice!!


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

I like these crafty ideas

hahahaha

Let us know how much the M&M vials hold.
That M&M jar has a lot of holes offering lots of surface area to be exposed.
Tom


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

TOB9595 said:


> I like these crafty ideas
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> ...


 The wrapper says 1.05 oz with the M&Ms in them. I have them about 3/4 the way filled up. Ill have to try and find out exactly how much i have in them.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

When I first started, I went to the Container Store to look for things to hold beads.

I actually have my beads in several different "containers" including old flat cigar ashtrays, plastic desk organizers from the Container Store. . .

In my desktop humidor, I actually have beads in one of these. I just keep the lid open and when I need to take it out to add water, I just close it.

http://www.containerstore.com/brows...17252858&itemIndex=1&CATID=74063&PRODID=74601

I am really anal about spilling water in my humidors, so I do not like to add water to the bead tubes and baggies. I prefer containers with bottoms.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

GENIUS!!!

i wanted one of those, i tried to explain it to my GF and she said i was stupid, hahahahahahaha that Bitch!!!


thank you, RG for you, awesome!!!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

s15driftking said:


> i wanted one of those, i tried to explain it to my GF and she said i was stupid, hahahahahahaha that Bitch!!!


 I assume you are just kidding about calling your GF a. . . 

Don't worry, my wife thought I was crazy as well. I think I bought two or three of them and it turns out I only needed two. Unfortunately, they don't even fit the butter we use. :hn :r


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

montecristo#2 said:


> I assume you are just kidding about calling your GF a. . .
> 
> Don't worry, my wife thought I was crazy as well. I think I bought two or three of them and it turns out I only needed two. Unfortunately, they don't even fit the butter we use. :hn :r


yes, she is wonderful and very good to me!!!

its funny that it wont fit butter! i'm going to take a trip to the container store tonight!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Just called... in stock... they close at 6.... LAter guys!!!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

s15driftking said:


> Just called... in stock... they close at 6.... LAter guys!!!


Take a look around, I have found numerous things there that would work to hold beads, cigars, accessories. . . great store.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm confused about the butter container...does it have some openings?
The pic wasn't of use...I couldnt see any openings. The description says it's open to some extent.
Please elaborate..
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 12, 2008)

Once my beads get in later this week, I will be putting them in what I currently have my 50/50 solution in.....urine sample jars!

They work great, have a wide top, a lid that fits nicely on the top or underneath the jar. Just the right height.

Of course, these jars have not been used for anything else in the past.

Cheers

Cyanide


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

TOB9595 said:


> I'm confused about the butter container...does it have some openings?
> The pic wasn't of use...I couldnt see any openings. The description says it's open to some extent.
> Please elaborate..
> Thanks
> Tom


It has a lid that opens and closes (to remove the butter ). So I just leave it open in my humidor. The lid stays open approx. 45 degrees. It just makes it easy so I do not spill any beads when taking it out to add distilled water. My 100 count desktop is only 1/2 full, so I leave it on the side with an extra piece of cedar. I don't use this humidor much.

Next time I have a chance, I will take a picture and post it.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

And i'm back!!!

I wouls have posted earlier but the site was down for remodelling...

here's what i came up with..


Drilled!








andthen, i found some little 1-1.5 ounce little guys for low pro humis or trays that stack...


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> And i'm back!!!
> 
> I wouls have posted earlier but the site was down for remodelling...
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, those trays look mighty neat!

Just a thought though, you may want to take these pics down and post some different ones. Not sure whoever is on those sheets would appreciate having their names and addresses shown in a public forum.

-Tyler


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

edited!


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Cool ideas here! Right now I'm using nylons and/or trays to store mine.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

not a abd idea UCLA... i jsut dont want any moisture to have direct contact with the wod (hosiery)


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

This container cost me 25 cents and it came with a free Hello Kitty ring inside:tu

The holes were punched on the edge and center of the lid. The beads are self contained in a white panty hose pouch, about 2 oz. of them. No risk of them spilling through the holes.
http://s389.photobucket.com/albums/oo340/jmendiza/?action=view&current=DSC00282.jpg


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

^^^ GENIUS!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

s15driftking said:


> And i'm back!!!
> 
> I wouls have posted earlier but the site was down for remodelling...
> 
> ...


Rico, if you see though, i think you gotta have more holes s othat it emits more humidity...


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Agree. Miy Hello Kitty bead jar has 8 holes, about 1/4 of an inch in diameter each. I could punch at least 4 more holes on the lid. I use a heavy duty hole puncher for this task.

Most of my beads are actually packed in small white cloth bags of the kind people use for wedding "goodie bags". I have a large cabinet humidor so there is plenty of space for all 12 of them.

Jorge


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Great ideas! I ended up at Michael's crafts also, but bought mesh bags meant for wedding favors. They have a drawstring at the top, and work like a hot damn, with 100% aeration all around.


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks good bob. the only reason i didnt go with something like that is, i want this to be spill proof. Those holes look pretty big and might let the beads just go right though if they tip over.



audio1der said:


> Great ideas! I ended up at Michael's crafts also, but bought mesh bags meant for wedding favors. They have a drawstring at the top, and work like a hot damn, with 100% aeration all around.


 Damn that is what i was looking for. I couldn't think of what store would have them. Oh well the M&Ms are working just fine.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Big A said:


> Looks good bob. the only reason i didnt go with something like that is, i want this to be spill proof. Those holes look pretty big and might let the beads just go right though if they tip over.
> 
> Damn that is what i was looking for. I couldn't think of what store would have them. Oh well the M&Ms are working just fine.


yeah, i thought about doeing somehting like yours. Yours is ery genius... im just old school


----------

